
A social robot that could help save indigenous languages - sorted
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/technology/the-social-robot-that-could-help-save-indigenous-languages-20180601-p4ziyj.html
======
amaccuish
Fascinating. I've always wanted to take part in one of these expeditions to
record an endangered language. It's great the RPi is being used for so many
things.

~~~
yashevde
highly recommend a book called 'The Last Speakers' by K. David Harrison

~~~
treefern
Nicholas Evans' book "Dying Words" is also a very good read.

~~~
amaccuish
Thank you for the recommendations :)

------
hydrox24
What are the risks to using a system like this?

Is it possible that the feedback loops they have built the system into could
actually degrade the data being collected?

~~~
cbmm
Yes, a feedback loop could result in nonsense data being added to a corpus.
This is one of the reasons that it's important to consider these sorts of
technologies as not replacing a language speaker in a learning context, but
being used in support of a person who knows the language. It's a concern even
with keyboards for Indigenous languages - how much can people misusing a
keyboard (intentionally or otherwise) influence language?

